# 1998 Z71 vs. 2000 Z71



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

Funny when you're part of more than one forum you tend to think they operate simular. I posted the following in a truck forum don't know how much help I'll get so I hope Ya'll can be more enlightening.:

I posted a thread before about moding vs. getting what you want up front. GOOD ADVICE. Going with my gut and getting up front needs as opposed to costly “after the facts”.

So here is where I need Ya’lls help.

I have my truck selections down to either a ’98 Chevy 1500 Z71 EXT cab step side short box or 2000 Chevy 1500 Z71 EXT cab step side short box.

These comparisons are based on what little research I have been able to do PLEASE feel free to correct any and all inaccuracies. 

I LOVE the look of the ’98. Test drove one and it was “me”. Down side only a three door. 

00’ has the earliest 4 door but downside electronic 4X4. Thought that was cool but seems people have more probs with that then a floor shifter with “hard parts”.

Now I’ve come to terms if the nod goes to the ’00 the box can possibly be swapped with perseverance. 

NOT a deal breaker one way or the other.

I am unsure of how the power plants compare as to MPI,TBI etc.

I am also unsure of the factory drive train comparison in both. It seems more pro ’98 then anti ’98 or pro/anti ’00.

If both are weak by 4X4 standards are drive train upgrades (differentials, tranny ,transfer case) one sided or equally easy/difficult? 

Which one if either has the easiest and or lesser expensive body and suspension lift kits.

I do have a list from a review forum of what breaks down at what miles but any personal experience on that would be great too.

Hope my book wasn’t too boring just trying to get more info up front.

ANY and ALL pros/cons from people who have owned one or the other, both or just know a ShT load about bowties would be GREATLY appreciated.:notworthy


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont know a sh!t load about bowties except that they are a sh!t load.
Sorry ......i will shut up know for screwing up your thread.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

The 88 to 98 trucks seem to be holding their value very well. I'd go with the 98, take care of it, and enjoy decent resale when it comes time to sell.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I dont know a sh!t load about bowties except that they are a sh!t load.
> Sorry ......i will shut up know for screwing up your thread.


NO PROB:thumbsup:

My best freind likes Ford so we go back and forth. Another likes Dodge.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the 98 has the older vortec 5.7 and the 00 s/h the 5.3. the older years offered 'electronic' 4x4 actuation-but also offered the manual 4x4 lever. common problems w/ 5.7 vortec engine included a leaking intake gasket and defective fuel pressure regulator. In order to change out the FPR, the intake (top) has to come out, so if it needs fixing, do both and use factory GM parts. I can't comment on any 5.3 problems...seems like the mileage may be a bit better, but probably not by much. 

no problems w/ the older drivetrain if you take care of it-keep up with the diff's fluid (actually check it). sometimes the tranny's go out around the 120k mark-but I've got 140k on my suburban w/ no problems. one thing I picked up a long time ago was an electronic shift device-it's easy to wire and by switching the button you can choose normal, tow or street-it firms the shift point or lockup of the tranny (not sure)-but shifts more firmly which probalby keeps tranny temps down when towing. no need to mess with it during regular driving, but if towing something heavy it would help.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

THANKS!:notworthy:notworthy

More info than any one is willing to share on a "TRUCK" forum!

The probs you stated are in the review. 

One '98 I saw had the tranny rebuilt figured that was a already a plus. 

Also upon getting the truck I plan on BUMPER to BUMPER fluid flushes/changes, FI "flush" , Bosch Platinum Spark plugs (possibly wires) and K&N filter. Flowmasters and tires(if not needed sooner) later. 

Learned long ago functionality before bells and whistles.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Go with the 98, the 00 has a class action lemon law going on it. 

http://www.lemonlaw.com/gm-engine-problem.html


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

fullsizechevy.com has a wealth of info on chevys. I frequented that site before getting my lift kit.

I had a '96 before getting a '07NBS a couple years ago.
only problems out of the '96 was an AC compressor going out and the intake gasket like stated. cost about $250 to get the gasket replaced.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

WOW!!!! Thanks warrior!:notworthy I just REALLY wanted the 4 door. Oh well.

And you too Mike!:thumbup:

AGAIN so funny on how a NON truck specific forum reaps (NOT RAPE!:laughingme more useful knowledge then a truck only!:no:


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Another thing about the older GM's. The 5.7 was basically unchanged from 1957 to around 98. So parts are plentiful and less expensive. The 283 to 350 engine family is really widespread, every mechanic in the US is familiar with the design.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

HusqyPro said:


> Another thing about the older GM's. The 5.7 was basically unchanged from 1957 to around 98. So parts are plentiful and less expensive. The 283 to 350 engine family is really widespread, every mechanic in the US is familiar with the design.


I always hated the ___.____ shiz. So is a 5.3 a 305 or 327 and a 5.7 is a 350?

Tell me it's a damn 350 I know I can morph it into a 383 or swap it out with a 400 small block . 

Then they started with vortec this blah blah that. I don't mind TPI or other forms of "modern" tech ( well not that TPI is all THAT 'modern') it just gets overwheming to see through the hype and when it gets to where I have to go to a mech. to fix little crap I get frustrated. 

I mean damn I'm alergic to vaseline! and what's worse is sometmes they charge extra or offer NONE at all!:furious:


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Short answer:
If it has a V-8 and was built before 1998 with a displacement 400 cubic inches or smaller chances are it's part of the same engine family.

Long answer:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_small-block_engine

305 is a destroked 350.

5.3 is a different engine family.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

HusqyPro said:


> Short answer:
> If it has a V-8 and was built before 1998 with a displacement 400 cubic inches or smaller chances are it's part of the same engine family.
> 
> Long answer:
> ...


Thanx husqy!:thumbup: For some reason I don't have Wikepedia on my computer.:whistling 

LOL I ALWAYS head to a forum and sometimes forget where and how to look on my own!

You know there was another poster on here much like you. A good post a laugh, good info whatever. Sadly for us Bob (was his name) left for the caymens where he now heads up the corporate offices of Bobslandscaping.

He will be missed but I think you are a good fit in his absence!:laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

jtpro said:


> Thanx husqy!:thumbup: For some reason I don't have Wikepedia on my computer.:whistling
> 
> LOL I ALWAYS head to a forum and sometimes forget where and how to look on my own!
> 
> ...


I just had a IRS agent PM me asking about this Bob guy. Now I can tell him where to look. :thumbup:


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

paulie said:


> I just had a IRS agent PM me asking about this Bob guy. Now I can tell him where to look. :thumbup:


Funny thing Bob PM'd me after I posted that he had moved to Argentina. Seems some of his relatives live there from when they "migrated" there from Gemany in the mid to late '40's. Don't know why the left Germany never asked.:whistling


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Does the newer one have four wheel disc brakes? Thats a big deal for me, I pull a 6x12 trailer alot and notice a big difference stopping.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

If you're pulling a trailer, I'd recommend looking for the 4L-80E or the Allison trans too. The 4L-60E (much more common)won't cut the mustard for too long if you're doing heavy pulling.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

Thanks W-tink and Warrior never thought that far ahead as to discs or towing. 

I was looking more as solid daily driver with NO "major" probs just up keep. 

As the truck starts "earning me money" I hope to make investments back into it or at least have a truck fund for "what ifs".

But thanks to your points I can add that to the comparison list.:thumbup:


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

All I own is chevys, my next project is a duramax/allison retrofitted into a 96 5.7 1 ton with the old body. Im just waiting for someone to total a duramax localy

The thing to look at is how much will you be using the backseat, 

The 98 will have a better ride and towing then the 00 or newer.

the 5.3 is ok but the 5.7 is a better tried and true engine (better flowing exhuast is a must ) inho
Yah Im the guy who wakes up the neighborhood when i take off in the mornin lol


----------



## joshua1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is any work truck or van built since 99 any good? 00 seems to be a watershed, after which electronics really took hold, and effed up pretty much every wagon. Pre 00 fords, pretty good, post 00, scrap. Pre 99 mercs= diamonds, 00 onwards- coal slag. I have 2008 work vans and they are a pain - all faults are electronic and have to go to the dealer. I have an old 99 ford we use as a service van, and it never misses a beat. I'd buy the 98.


----------

